# The "Spirit" bow w squirrel #10...



## SELFBOW

First of the season w The Spirit bow. Mike says he only shot two squirrels w it. I'm gonna try to beat that...


----------



## Stickman1

I'm sure that's not gonna be a problem


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I could have killed more with it but it was too much bow for squirrels.


----------



## Clipper

Was his name Goliath?  That is one big squirrel!


----------



## sawtooth

yeah I knew it wouldn't be long............ creeping death.


----------



## Todd Cook

For any of you who may not know, the spirit bow is a special bow made several years ago by Gene Sanders and donated to the TBG. Each year a new person is awarded the bow to hunt with for a year. The previous years recipient decides who to pass it on to.

Mike Mathis has had it for a year( and was quite successful with it). And now it goes to Martin. The idea is to pass it to someone who will hunt with it. This is no target bow, but a hunting weapon that has been in some deadly hands. I have no doubt Martin will do it justice.


----------



## SELFBOW

This is year 16 for this bow. Jeff Roberts(tradbow) was the first to have it in 2000. 

Chris Ward had it in 2007 but I don't have his full story. Last three years counting backwards is Mike, Dendy and Jeff Hampton.

Any info anyone has please send to tbgnewsletter2016@gmail.com


----------



## Barebowyer

Well done.  Great start.  Looking forward to the lineup....


----------



## sawtooth

I wish I'd done a better job with it when I had it. I killed an armadillo- that's it. If it ever gets my turn again I'm gonna try for 20animals/year again.


----------



## AllAmerican

Nice kill Martin!


----------



## JBranch

Congrats on the squirrel and the bow Martin, I know you will do it proud.


----------



## AllAmerican

*Feeling the "Spirit"*

This motivated me to break out my Mantis Classic for squirrels, got this bow at live auction last banquet 2015, I'm back in love with it, and I also have a Monty Browning donated Selway slide on quiver on it.  Thanks for sharing the "Spirit".  Mike put together an awesome book.

62", 53#@27", B50 Flemish, had Big Jim put on a real nice beaver tail grip on it (not pictured). 

Fun bow. Had a good time with it at Clybel today.  No squirrels to show for it.


----------



## Barebowyer

Good looking stick there!!!!  Go thump a couple and share the pics!!!


----------



## SELFBOW

Was able to slip close to this one in the rain....
#2 right in the pocket... I shoot this bow well.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him

Martin, if this is year 16, you should make that your goal for the year...16 kills!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

See there Dendy, if I kill one that's makes Martin go out and kill one. Motivation. I've got a neighbor two houses down that keeps bring home cats from the animal shelter. Another neighbor told me yesterday that she had 9. My squirrels out back has become slim. Keep it going Martin.


----------



## Timbo85

Good shootin


----------



## sawtooth

dm/wolfskin said:


> See there Dendy, if I kill one that's makes Martin go out and kill one. Motivation. I've got a neighbor two houses down that keeps bring home cats from the animal shelter. Another neighbor told me yesterday that she had 9. My squirrels out back has become slim. Keep it going Martin.



There is a bright side to everything. Before long you can start thumping cats. See? it's all good!!

Nice shot on that thing Martin. How many you trying to get? What's the "bold prediction" this time?


----------



## Barebowyer

LOL to Dendy's comment.  Good shooting Martin.  You drilled him!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him

sawtooth said:


> There is a bright side to everything. Before long you can start thumping cats. See? it's all good!!
> 
> Nice shot on that thing Martin. How many you trying to get? What's the "bold prediction" this time?



Martin likes cats...he just can't eat a whole one!


----------



## jekilpat

Great shootin'!  That's better shot placement than most of the deer I've ever shot.


----------



## SELFBOW

Finally got the chance for a walk thru my favorite squirrel spot. They aren't hitting the hickory nuts hard yet which keeps them in the oaks. 
This one gave me only a head shot n I made the best of it....


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Good dang bow.


----------



## sawtooth

OUCH!!! right in the beak!! good shot.


----------



## SELFBOW

Got back in the woods yesterday after a week absence. Hurricane had me leave town, my power was back on Mon at 8pm. Lost 3 of 4 freezers...

Anyhow the woods have been destroyed. Lots of trees down and some of them I've walked past for 25 years....





Yesterday right after passing this spot I got on three pigs but the wind got me at 30 yds. Missed two rats in the trees and lost an arrow.

Today was different, short walk in and one decides to cross in front of me....
#4


#5 was perched right here when I took him off the limb....





Spirit bow has been good for me so far...


----------



## Barebowyer

Well done Martin. Good shooting!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

You have to run down that second one and wack it in the head? Good day anyway.


----------



## SELFBOW

dm/wolfskin said:


> You have to run down that second one and wack it in the head? Good day anyway.



Actually No. He was sitting upright w his other side to me so it hit him at more of an angle than it shows.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I'm going to have to start picking up squirrels off the road and take a posing picture with my bow. I got some dillo's that need a broadhead at one of my deer spots.


----------



## gurn

Glad ta see yer still knockin them rats down! Hows does one get on a list for that bow. I sure aint strong enough for it but I'd sure like ta see my Boy Bobby take some yankee deer with it.


----------



## AllAmerican

Great shots


----------



## sawtooth

dm/wolfskin said:


> I'm going to have to start picking up squirrels off the road and take a posing picture with my bow. I got some dillo's that need a broadhead at one of my deer spots.



I thought that's what you been doin??


----------



## dm/wolfskin




----------



## Bo73

Great job on the squirrels.


----------



## SELFBOW

Haven't chased em much at all lately. At Horse Creek Mike and I had a long walk looking for them and only seen two, one I got two shots at.
I did manage a dillo out w Jimmy at HC.

Anyhow made a short walk in the swamp this pm and they were pretty quiet. Ran one up a tree and I got him off the side at about 15 yds. Missed a deer at that distance Fri. Can't figure that out.


#6 I drilled him thru the neck w a pass thru w field point.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Get 'em boy.


----------



## robert carter

Good job Martin!!RC


----------



## sawtooth

They way you consistently hit those little squirrels is impressive.


----------



## SELFBOW

#7 this am in the swamp, off the side of tree down low.....
Mikey are ya holding out on me?


----------



## Barebowyer

Good shooting!!!


----------



## AllAmerican

Nice what's the record again, 24?


----------



## dm/wolfskin




----------



## Dennis

Nice shooting


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

Good shooting Martin!


----------



## SELFBOW

I'd like to get 10.

#8 for now.


----------



## dm/wolfskin




----------



## Barry Duggan

Good deal Martin.


----------



## gurn

Thats off to a great start


----------



## SELFBOW

She's a little one but we were there to shoot pigs.... 12 critters w Spirit n I'm just getting warmed up....


----------



## SELFBOW

Had to make a long walk today. 

Apex Predator showed me early how to get done as I missed more times than I want to admit....

6 miles of walking, I seen 4 rabbits. 2 in the back of the truck....Cold, windy yet beautiful day...


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I walked 6 steps to the couch and enjoyed the woodstove. I ain't got no wrabbits up here to speak of. I guess not having 'Spirit' has made me lazy.


----------



## Stump Shooter

Looks like a good day to me.


----------



## jekilpat

Good job bro!  Put in some windy miles today myself, but no shots.


----------



## SELFBOW

Squirrel #10. 19 yd shot. Spirit bow #15


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Poor little thing.


----------



## Barebowyer

LOL...well done.  I did get two the other day with my Centaur but haven't put up pics just yet......good shooting


----------

